# Trichomes viewing



## D3 (Jun 5, 2009)

What do you guys use to inspect the trich's with? I've always gone by % of hairs that have turned. I wanted to try the trich's thing this time.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 5, 2009)

Small pocket microscope from radioshack for like $10 US...take care..


----------



## smokybear (Jun 5, 2009)

Tokie said it... Go to radio shack or their website and they have a 60-100X pocket microscope that is fantastic for looking at the trichromes. They are about $10. Harvesting by the trichromes is a far superior method when it comes to harvesting your crops. You will be much more pleased using this method. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 5, 2009)

X30 pocket microscope cost me about £5 from amazon


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello DL 

I read and remembered this from a while ago.



> Megan, I've got a question. My eyes arn't what they use to be. I have trouble seeing the trich's even with the mag glass. What percentage of the hairs turning do you think I should start to flush for 7 to 10 days than harvest? I like an up high. Does your gizmo have a place for an a/c plug?



Just curiosity asking here, why do you think the 'hairs' are the point of harvest?

eace:


----------



## D3 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hippy, years ago thats how you told when it was time to harvest. Now remember I am 48, so were talking quite a few years back. An old stoner tought me that when 60% of the hairs have turned the color they are going to, than it's time to start your flushing for 7 to 10 days. By the time your done with your flush 70 to 75% of the hairs have turned. Than you harvest. While your hanging the crop, the rest turn. This is for an "UP" high. For a "DOWN" high you wait till 80 to 90% of the hairs have turned, than start your flush. I've used this method for years & it has mostly been very good. I want to try the new more scientific way to see if it was any better. Later Man


----------



## umbra (Jun 6, 2009)

as good as the pocket microscope is, the eyeclops is a toy digital microscope amazon.com $24.95 when I bought mine. 100x, 200x, and 400x. That way you aren't trying to focus with one hand and hold the plant with the other.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jun 6, 2009)

DLM3 said:
			
		

> Hippy, years ago that's how you told when it was time to harvest. Now remember I am 48, so were talking quite a few years back. An old stoner taught me that when 60% of the hairs have turned the color they are going to, than it's time to start your flushing for 7 to 10 days. By the time your done with your flush 70 to 75% of the hairs have turned. Than you harvest. While your hanging the crop, the rest turn. This is for an "UP" high. For a "DOWN" high you wait till 80 to 90% of the hairs have turned, than start your flush. I've used this method for years & it has mostly been very good. I want to try the new more scientific way to see if it was any better. Later Man


It sounds like you've always grown in the exact same area with the same soil and conditions.

Here's the facts of what the Pistils (Hairs) will do:

1. Very low RH, hairs turn brown faster than with a moderately high RH. Very high RH and the same thing happens.

2. Poor soil conditions like heavy clay, hairs turn brown as much as 3 weeks sooner than plants in better soil, in the next area over.

3. Drought conditions, hairs turn brown early. The same thing happens if the plants receive too much water.

4. Pollination, hairs turn brown very fast. Within hours.

5. Improper nutrient uptake, hairs turn brown faster than with proper nutrient uptake.

So, it seems that you've been lucky to grow in a place where your conditions were constant and the pistils reacted the same for each of your crops.

In each of the above examples, the Trichomes will turn only when the age of the resin has reached it's peak in the plants life.

I live in a state where the weather conditions change twice a day. We can have one county that has no rain for 6 months and the county right next to it is flooding.

The outside MJ crops here cannot be judged for anything by using the Pistils.

I'd love to live somewhere where the weather is predictable and conditions are the same for everyone in the entire state or even in the same hundred miles of area.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 6, 2009)

The scope from Radio Shack is small and hard to focus if you try to hold the plant and look at it too. I take a small pair of scissors and cut a few tiny pieces of budleaf off of some of the buds and examine them on my table. That way you can keep the scope steady and use the focus without a hassle. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## D3 (Jun 6, 2009)

Stoney, You are right in everything you said. Certain conditions do change the reaction of the plant. I have been growing in the same place over 12 years in a controlled enviorment inside, in hydro.. I know inspecting the thric's is a more reliably way to tell, thats why I am going to try it. But the way I explained above, does work. Years ago when I was at heavens stairway, thats how it was done & explained to me by that old grower I was talking about. Now, that was how we did before we knew about the thric's. Would you please explain to me what to look for when inspecting. My grow is in it's 5th week of 12/12. Thanks Man


----------



## Hick (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17609
..


----------



## D3 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hick, on your trich's picture, I cant read whats to the right of the pic. Could you tell me what it says?


----------



## Hick (Jun 7, 2009)

that one?...


----------



## StoneyBud (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey Hick, thanks for posting the Trichome information. Those are great pics.

DLM3, the reason I corrected you was to prevent all of the new growers from trying to use edit:<Pistil> color to determine the readiness of their crops to harvest.

I've also been growing for more than 40 years. Inside, outside and all over the world.

I've seen the Pistils change colors for so many reasons *other* than trichome ripeness, that I've determined that using the Pistils is pretty much the same as guessing in most cases.

Here's something that you can use to prove this to yourself.

On this crop, start watching BOTH the Pistils and the Trichomes.

Notice as each changes color, what happens to the other.

Look at the top, middle and bottom of the bud harvesting area.

Also, realize that different strains also do different things.

However, if you're comfortable with believing that Pistils are a reliable method of checking resin development, then by all means continue to do so. 

My goal is to make the new growers here aware that the Trichomes are the most reliable method for determining resin development in regards to harvest time.

Good luck to you!


----------



## D3 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thats it Hick, thanks man.
Stoney, Hey dude thats why I'm here. Is to learn new & better ways of growing & to give a little help if I can. I went to Radio Shack & got the pocket microscope, it works great. Thanks everyone for the help. Later Man


----------

